# Flaming & Commenting  Policy



## vervex (May 24, 2008)

*Flaming Policy​*
We, in the Hidden Village of Art, want respect and that applies for all the artists, good or bad. We encourage constructive criticism but prohibit free insults such as:

_lol, you suck!
LMAO, YOURE SO SHITTY
That's not art, it's crap!_
etc.

*Hateful and mean posts will be deleted. One warning/infraction will be sent to the wrongdoers. If the offense is repeated, the flamers will be banned. *

This policy has been adopted for the respect of all. Not everyone was born with talent unfortunately, but everyone has the right to draw and create without being picked on. In the end, if you don't have anything good or helpful to say, just leave the thread and do not post. That is the best thing to do.

Thank you for your comprehension, and I'm glad most of you agreed to keep this policy in place. Report the flamers and we'll deal with them.


----------

